# SSS



## Mike Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

The posting by kweinert about speed reminded me of something.

Shortly after I started turning and hearing quite a few horror stories (many with starting a large item too fast) I printed out an *SSS *in about 48 pixels and taped to the headstock.
*1st S * Speed: Both spindle speed and rotation (started checking rotation after trying to turn backwards).
*2nd S* Security: Faceplate screws, chuck jaws, and yes headstock, tailstock, and quill locked down (done all three of those). It also includes sweeping/pushing shavings out of the way instead on standing on a pile 2” thick.
*3rd S* Safety: Glasses or face shield as required and of course dust mask while sanding.
After a while they all become habit.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I'm a huge advocate of safety and it never hurts to have someone remind me so that I can keep my safety habits in check. SSS!! Love it.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for that, I may try to get my teacher to stick something like that on the lathe at school.

I think it could be changed to sssniks the last 4 standing for 'now it's kenbo safe'


----------

